# xx



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

X


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

No. From what I remember, the last time I cried was 2 years ago, and it was over something serious that happened in my life. I'm usually not that expressive in my emotions.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Necroline said:


> No. From what I remember, the last time I cried was 2 years ago, and it was over something serious that happened in my life. *I'm usually not expressive in my emotions.*


Same.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't want to defend the manliness behind my vote. Simply rest assured.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Always. All-the-****ing-time.

The last time I cried? 2hrs ago. I saw a sad commercial.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Sure do. Not daily or weekly though. Maybe monthly. Sometimes I'll watch a sad movie just to make myself cry. Yeah....that's probably odd.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Always. All-the-****ing-time.
> 
> The last time I cried? 2hrs ago. I saw a sad commercial.


Tip - When you feel like you're about to cry and don't want to, try making yourself to cough. It will loosen up your throat muscles which are usually strained when you're crying.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, but most people would never know. I don't even like _seeming_ sad.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I've been very depressed this year, where I cried a lot. The worst part is all the crying was done in front of people when they genuinely ask how I am (as in, they sense something is wrong), never when I'm alone.
Never cried watching a movie, show, reading a book, etc not that there's anything wrong with that. In fact I've seen countless big tough athletes that cry after losing games, and they get a pass for "playing with their hearts on their sleeves", or playing with "passion"
Just hate that double standard.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't usually cry in front of people. It usually happens before I go to bed when feeling down and depressed.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I cry all the time. I feel like something's wrong if it's been more than a few days and I haven't shed a tear. I'm actually stupidly sensitive. Someone had a _slightly_ short tone with me at work the other day after I asked a question (and this may have only been my perception, not reality), and I started welling up because I felt so stupid.

I think if anyone was actually mean to me, I'd probably break down. :um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I hadn't cried in 3 years until I went on the pill. Now I cry once or twice a month because of it, and usually I cry for no reason/minor things. So annoying.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Interesting thread*



OneLove21 said:


> No.It seems like my ability to cry or even break down has been sucked out of me during the last two years. I blame detachment, college, and a feeling of apathy towards many things.


Well let's see..um, i haven't cried since i was about 19/20 & that was in 2010..the other time was in 2004 on my 13th birthday, the second time i seriously cried was an unusual experience, i went to a church service & the priest blessed me..i think he performed miracles or something like that, i didn't really notice anything..but on the car ride home, my mom reprimanded me for something, forgot what it was..all of a sudden tears came out my eyes..i was crying :cry like i did when i was like..6 or 7 etc, at first i thought it was because my mom was mad at me, but i think it was a spiritual thing..like the Holy Spirit..for people who aren't religious i'm not a weirdo or a wacko, or a uber-religious fundy..just sharing an experience that happened to me personally, but yeah that's the last time i cried about anything really..maybe my eyes water at some reactions & stuff, but nothing like balling my eyes out.:no


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I cry alot but usually its because Im watching a sad tv show or movie lol.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

if you have netflix, you should watch Bully...omgosh i cried my eyes out!

but yea, i probably cry once every 3 weeks, while i'm laying in bed trying to sleep


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't really sobbed/wailed since I was a kid. 

I do well up a bit when I watch a sad movie or show, but I can't remember the last time I had tears streaming or anything like that. 

Otherwise, whenever I get down it manifests itself more so internally (i.e., getting lost in negative thoughts) rather than through crying or whatnot.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. If something hurts me, I usually just add it to the rest of the pile of ****. Till this point in my life there was only one person that managed to really crush me.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I cry really often and super easily, but lately I haven't cried that much. I guess I'm running out of tears haha


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Last time I really cried was in 2010 when my nan died, I was in the hospital with family when she died and I just broke down. 

I cried really prefusely for 3 hours when I came home to find out my dad had died. I was only 12 at the time and as soon as I walked in I knew something was wrong, anyway my mum and brother just took me to aside and told me and I just broke down.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Way more than I should. Have been suffering from severe depression for a couple of years that has included crying


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lately I've been crying all the time. I'm not usually like this.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

I hardly ever cry. I'll say 1-4 times a year. A couple months ago I found out something terrible about a family member and I didn't even cry. I have no idea why. I think I was just in shock. But I actually cried today. It was a good, hard cry. It's been a few years since I cried like that. I feel like when I finally do cry it is such a relief.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe 3 times a week if I see, read or think about something really sad.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah. I cry like, every 3-4 weeks, maybe? Sometimes it's more often, like once a week, and 99% of the time, it's due to school and stuff. The last time I cry was a few weeks ago. Not for a while, because I'm on school holidays. **** school.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

About once a month.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

The last time I cried was ~2 years ago when I had to put down my dog. I cried for like a week straight.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Aside from the normal cry from a sad movie or story, I rarely do. As far as crying because I'm depressed - I don't let myself anymore for the most part, maybe a couple tears, and then I'll distract myself and stop. I'd be a weeping disgusting mess every day if I let myself.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

It's really easy to make me cry and I think I cry a lot but never in front of anyone. I was even crying just last week, though I can't remember what I was crying about now lol. It's probably just a small thing... I'm so sensitive, it annoys even me, sigh. I can cry for seemingly no reason too. I'll feel completely fine one moment and then I just break down the next, but that's rare. I like crying for the most part though, I think it feels good.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grand said:


> I think I have cried more this year than any previous year. No one sees me cry; I hide it from everyone, so they wouldn't know. My depression gets bad, and I cry over how lonely I am and how bleak my future seems. I cry over what could have been and what never will be.
> 
> I used to not cry much... maybe I'll become numb again.


Same. I cry very often but recently I've been in a numb phase where I can't cry .


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

yna said:


> It's really easy to make me cry and I think I cry a lot but never in front of anyone. I was even crying just last week, though I can't remember what I was crying about now lol. It's probably just a small thing... I'm so sensitive, it annoys even me, sigh. I can cry for seemingly no reason too. I'll feel completely fine one moment and then I just break down the next, but that's rare. I like crying for the most part though, I think it feels good.


I dislike being so sensitive . I cry normal everyday cries from a book movie song a situation I'm in etc but I don't let anyone see me. Then my other category for crying is depression. I agree crying feels good sometimes


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Men don't cry!

(that's how I was raised unfortunately)

Don't necessarily agree with it but it's kind of hard-wired into my brain.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't even think I can vote lol, I only cry once every few months, but more than a few times a year, so....


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not counting all the times I cry from shows and whatnot. But normally it's nearly impossible for me to cry. It's usually if i'm having a really abnormally bad day and my stress levels are through the roof. Even then I try to suppress it.


----------



## MD10 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm actually pretty surprised at the parity. Thought Yes would be far ahead.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I cry every time I have sex. So yeah not very often.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not that often. 

However, I sometimes go through phases every few months where I just transition from staring at a computer screen, sobbing, and then trying to sleep off the sads just to wake up and repeat the process.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah. I'm a pretty sensitive person. I'm also a generally sad person.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I cry a couple times a month, when I'm alone. Sometimes, a good cry can be healthy. I never cry at books/movies though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

"Sad" is a personality trait of mine, not just a mood.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm too manly to cry.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Every so often. Lately, I've been crying over my best friend. I really miss her a lot...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah I guess so. I didn't know monthly was considered a lot though!! lol :um


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

When things get too painful for me, or I feel hopeless, then sometimes.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to cry a lot, probably every day a few years back. Anymore it's like I am unable to cry even if I'm really sad or feel I 'need' to cry..the waterworks just never come. It's weird.


----------

